# Shower power



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Hi

We have a Hymer 544 camp swing. We,ve never used the shower before but are considering some wild camping now that feel more at ese with how everything works. Problem is that the shower is a trickle rather than a shower. The kitchen tap is quite powerful so I assume that the pump is powerful enough. The shower head also doubles as the sink tap, have taken the head off and there is only a trickle coming from the pipe. Can anyone suggest what might be wrong and how two people who are not very technical and novices to the workings of a MH might attempt to improve the problem. 

Really looking forward to wild camping but would like to keep sweet smelling and our friends. :snorting: 

Jeanann :tweety:


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Sounds like a partial blockage somewhere.
If you can easily remove the hose, do so and flush through to see if anything improves. Other than that extended flushing thro the water system is the only other thing I could suggest.
Every few months I run water through our h&c systems, dont know if it does any good but I feel it helps keeps system cleaner


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi,
Check that the hose supplying the feed to the tap/shower has not kinked, I had a similar problem with a New vehicle which would not operate correctly when the shower hose was pulled out. The hose was kinking and the tap is pressure sensitive and cut the flow off to a trickle until I modified it. Look under the basin or where the pipes are routed see if you can see anything obvious then go from there.
Regards Malc


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Dodger and Malc :hello2: 

Looked under the sink and the pipes go from a larger bore pipe to a smaller one, hence the reduced flow. I did take the tap off and 'mess' about with it. Found that you can adjust the tap so that it comes out as a spray rather than a trickle, the problem was that this had seized up. Soaked in limescale remover and then hot water and hey presto a shower :toothy2: . Will now use limescale remover about once a year.

We do run water through the system every time we go away. Before we go we fill the tank and let it run through. Is this what you mean, dodger, or do you do something more technical?

Jeanann :tweety:


----------

